# Ford Turbo V6 and towing



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

I have had two Navigators in the last 15 years and all tow like a dream. in the market for my next one and they no longer have V8's but rather turbo V6. I have always thought there is no substitute for cubic inch displacement via a V8 so I am concerned that this new set up will come up short. anyone had any experience with the ford turbo V6 ( gas)?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

They pull great, better than most of the V8's. Some hold up, some don't, from what I've seen.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The ecoboost v6 is 5 years old now and is proving to be quite reliable. Out tows the V8 hands down. I love mine. 

I'm sure there is the occasional dud like any motor, but I love mine and everyone I know who has one loves it as well. The only people I know who don't like them are the people who "know someone" who has had nothing but trouble.


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

What I read here was they are pretty much beasts but get thirsty when they are pulling. And watch the spark plugs and oil change is kinda PITA


----------



## Closer_2001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rotella-T said:


> What I read here was they are pretty much beasts but get thirsty when they are pulling. And watch the spark plugs and oil change is kinda PITA


I've rented 5 Expedition Ecoboosts...gobs of torque...towing would be a breeze

I own an Ecoboost Explorer Sport (3.5 TT - AWD - same as truck) - oil change is $39.95 at the dealer, buy 5 get one free.

I haven't looked at the plugs yet, but would install a catch can.

Used prices on the 15-16 models are starting to fall as the all new 18 gets closer...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Gottagofishin said:


> The ecoboost v6 is 5 years old now and is proving to be quite reliable. Out tows the V8 hands down. I love mine.
> 
> I'm sure there is the occasional dud like any motor, but I love mine and everyone I know who has one loves it as well. The only people I know who don't like them are the people who "know someone" who has had nothing but trouble.


You're right, there are probably way more good ones than junk. I had 2 different co-workers that both had major issues with very few miles, one even had the whole motor replaced. One went back to a V8, the other traded for a Dodge. You just don't see motor replacements in V8's anymore, at least I don't.


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks to all for there responses. Guess if it is has a 50k bumper to bumper other than inconvenience for service I should be ok. I too am leary about the friend of a friend comments so value those of you who had direct experience.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm on my 2nd F-150 with the 3.5 Ecoboost and love it. It has loads of torque and pulls any thing I've towed with ease. 24' bay boat and a 16' lowboy. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the newer trucks from the big three out there. I've had my '16 since April and have almost 15K miles on it, and haven't had any issues with it so far. Get the Maxtow package if you plan on towing heavier trailers with it.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I'm on my 2nd F-150 with the 3.5 Ecoboost and love it. It has loads of torque and pulls any thing I've towed with ease. 24' bay boat and a 16' lowboy. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the newer trucks from the big three out there. I've had my '16 since April and have almost 15K miles on it, and haven't had any issues with it so far. Get the Maxtow package if you plan on towing heavier trailers with it.


im going to disagree slightly. Unless you tow all the time, get the heavy tow package, and lock out 6 gear when you have to tow a heavy load.

It's about the same final drive ratio as the max tow package, so will pull the heavy load, but you will get better mileage unloaded.

That's a little trick a Ford engineer shared with me. It works.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Gottagofishin said:


> im going to disagree slightly. Unless you tow all the time, get the heavy tow package, and lock out 6 gear when you have to tow a heavy load.
> 
> It's about the same final drive ratio as the max tow package, so will pull the heavy load, but you will get better mileage unloaded.
> 
> That's a little trick a Ford engineer shared with me. It works.


I'll agree with you don't have to get the Maxtow package unless you towing all the time. I have the 3:55 gear set in mine, and I can get 18-19mpg easily on the highway with a light headwind. It's hard to keep your foot out of it to get that milage constantly, especially when you push the button on the side of the shifter. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Yes. Sport mode is addictive. I have the 3.31 rear and I am averaging 17.2 mixed city/highway/towing since I got the truck. I've never reset it and I have a pretty heavy foot. About 10% of the Miles were spent towing something.


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

more great insight, thanks, one more thing, does the turbo make any noise, can you hear it on the highway or in the city. My experience is that there is a little whine associated with the pressure built by the turbo/blower.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Ltrichel said:


> more great insight, thanks, one more thing, does the turbo make any noise, can you hear it on the highway or in the city. My experience is that there is a little whine associated with the pressure built by the turbo/blower.


Yes you can hear them spool up when your accelerating, it's not very noticeable but i can here them in my truck. The Ecoboost is very quiet at idle and highway speeds.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Ltrichel said:


> more great insight, thanks, one more thing, does the turbo make any noise, can you hear it on the highway or in the city. My experience is that there is a little whine associated with the pressure built by the turbo/blower.


you are thinking about supercharger whine. Turbos work differently and mine at least don't whine. Under hard acceleration they suck in huge amounts of air and all that air going into the intake sounds a bit like an exhaust roar.

It sounds good though. It's actually much quieter than a V8 in normal driving.


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

i have a 2015 Expedition with the tow package and 4x4. It tows great. Better than my son's V8. I have had no problems with the engine. The new expedition also has near soundproof glass. It is very quiet on the road. I do not hear any turbo whine. I would purchase another one in a heartbeat. The expedition also has an AWD function that really helps on wet hard surface roads and when I leave the carwash.


----------



## Ltrichel (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks to all again, looks the v6 turbo will bring it for sure! Guess there is one in my future!


----------

